# L4D epic costumes haha



## kyle2020 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just saw this on steam and lol'ed quite a bit 

http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/697687/Epic-Left-4-Dead-Costume-Is-Really-Epic.html


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 26, 2009)

wow thats funny


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 26, 2009)

odameyer said:


> Lolrus, I like L4D, played it a little bit at my friends. Hope to buy it when it becomes more affordable.      Man that's funny.



Bought it for $30 at Best Buy.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2009)

odameyer said:


> :O That cheap!?, meh I still won't support WorstBuy.



I hate BB to, i just went there because Gamestop didn't have anything.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2009)

odameyer said:


> After a while you learn that best buy is good for nothing and that gamestop is essentielly a gamers pawn shop unless you're buying used games. That's what I did, I couldn't afford no effing $60 games. Wow it's amazing how easily I get off-topic.



Very true, actually i went to Gamestop to trade my 360 games in order to get L4D.

Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## Akumos (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I want one!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 27, 2009)

I only paid £13.49 for my copy of L4D 

Oh and this has to be the worst lara ever :shadedshu


----------

